# Portuguese address using mail forwarding provider



## hvoom

This fall we will be starting our home search in mid-north portugal. We are planning to take 2 months, changing rented cottages every two weeks or so as we move from parish to parish. At the start we want to open a bank account as well as apply for a tax id number. As I understand we need a portuguese address for both. Obviously by taking a temporary rental we won't have one. In the UK, USA etc their are mail forwarding providers which will give you a local address and forward any received mail, for a fee of course. I can't seem to find (via google search etc) such a service. Is such a service available in PT or are there notaries / accountants / lawyers which supply such a service.
Any alternate suggestions are also appreciated.


----------



## canoeman

If you live in Netherlands then you do *not* reguire a Portuguese address for either the NIF number or a bank account, you tell Financas you are a NON Resident and use your Netherlands address, equally the bank you open as a Non Resident, but proof to open bank account slightly different so you need ID, NIF, utility bills from Netherlands property or proof of address, then some paperwork that prove a income, retirement or tax paid in Netherlands. If you select a bank with good online banking then the branch you open account with is immaterial

In both case when you do make the move to Portugal permanent you change your Status and address with both.

Post you can arrange with CTT the Portuguese Post Office at any office to have a box but you would need to visit that office for post


----------



## hvoom

Thanks canoeman. "Bank with good internet services". Any recommendation?


----------



## canoeman

Our preference is Millennium bcp http://ind.millenniumbcp.pt/en/particulares/Pages/Welcome.aspx


----------



## travelling-man

We also bank with Millennium and are very happy indeed with their services.


----------

